# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Предложение из пяти глаголов

## net surfer

Законченное предложение из пяти глаголов без знаков препинания и союзов: 
Решили послать сходить купить выпить

----------


## kwatts59

I am guessing this means 
They decided to go downstairs to buy some drinks.

----------


## net surfer

Not exactly. Anyone else?

----------


## basurero

Are the other words omitted or are there actually no other words?  ::

----------


## net surfer

There're no other words :)

----------


## basurero

Lol, I have no idea. How about**: 
They decided to send him/her to go buy something to drink.

----------


## net surfer

*basurero*, exactly! Good job!

----------


## basurero

опа, я прав! ::  А такие предложения редкость ли?

----------


## net surfer

Из 5 глаголов наверно да.

----------


## Leof

может, нам копилку завести для таких редких фраз и слов на русском и английском? 
Perhaps we should make a special place for such rare phrases and words in Russian and English? 
The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog - 
This English phrase contains every letter of the English alphabet!  ::

----------


## BlackMage

Решил встать пойти купить выпить.

----------


## Leof

Bravo!

----------


## Dimitri

> может, нам копилку завести для таких редких фраз и слов на русском и английском? 
> Perhaps we should make a special place for such rare phrases and words in Russian and English? 
> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog - 
> This English phrase contains every letter of the English alphabet!

 стоит ли? таких фраз можно сотни составить при желании

----------


## Leof

Здорово! Тебе вот и поручим написать сотню таких фраз!  ::  
Я рад, что ты с таким энтузиазмом отнёсся к этой затее!

----------


## Lampada

> I am guessing this means
> They decided to go downstairs to buy some drinks.

 _Сходить_ не только _идти по лестнице вниз_, но и просто один раз пойти куда-то.  Ещё сб*е*гать.

----------


## Dimitri

> Здорово! Тебе вот и поручим написать сотню таких фраз!  
> Я рад, что ты с таким энтузиазмом отнёсся к этой затее!

 щаз

----------


## Lampada

> щаз

 Агащас.   ::

----------


## Leof

> щаз

 Хочешь приступить прямо сейчас? Отлично! Прервись, когда устанешь. А когда всё сделаешь - проверь ошибки.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  щаз   Хочешь приступить прямо сейчас? Отлично! Прервись, когда устанешь. А когда всё сделаешь - проверь ошибки.

 Я тебе буду каждый день по 100 штук личными сообщениями отсылать ))

----------


## Leof

> Я тебе буду каждый день по 100 штук личными сообщениями отсылать

   ::   
Дмитрий, мы так недолго знакомы, а ты мне шлёшь по сто личных сообщений в день! Это свидетельство твоей сильной привязанности, но, поверь, я не нуждаюсь в каких-либо доказательствах с твоей стороны, и скажу сразу, не давая авансов, что я гетеросексуал, и ты можешь расчитывать лишь на мою дружбу - не более того. Я не оставляю тебе никакой надежды на какие-либо ответные чувства с моей стороны, и, должен признаться, мне не составит труда одним нажатием клавиши ежедневно уничтожать столько писем, сколько твоё чувство и терпение позволят тебе отсылать.
Ты умный и на фотографии ты очень мужественно смотришся с оружием, ты обязательно найдёшь того единственного друга, который ответит тебе на все твои письма!
Но, повторяю, мне нравятся исключительно представительницы прекрасного пола...
Давай останемся друзьями...так, кажется, говорят в таких случаях...  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Я тебе буду каждый день по 100 штук личными сообщениями отсылать      
> Дмитрий, мы так недолго знакомы, а ты мне шлёшь по сто личных сообщений в день! Это свидетельство твоей сильной привязанности, но, поверь, я не нуждаюсь в каких-либо доказательствах с твоей стороны, и скажу сразу, не давая авансов, что я гетеросексуал, и ты можешь расчитывать лишь на мою дружбу - не более того. Я не оставляю тебе никакой надежды на какие-либо ответные чувства с моей стороны, и, должен признаться, мне не составит труда одним нажатием клавиши ежедневно уничтожать столько писем, сколько твоё чувство и терпение позволят тебе отсылать.
> Ты умный и на фотографии ты очень мужественно смотришся с оружием, ты обязательно найдёшь того единственного друга, который ответит тебе на все твои письма!
> Но, повторяю, мне нравятся исключительно представительницы прекрасного пола...
> Давай останемся друзьями...так, кажется, говорят в таких случаях...

 лол )) 
Не... ты скорее не гетеросексуал, а латентный гомосексуалист ))
Таким людям везде чудится гомосексуализм или намеки на него   ::   ::  
А "друзей" мне искать не надо, у меня уже девушка есть ))

----------


## Leof

> лол )) 
> Не... ты скорее не гетеросексуал, а латентный гомосексуалист ))
> Таким людям везде чудится гомосексуализм или намеки на него    
> А "друзей" мне искать не надо, у меня уже девушка есть ))

 Такие глубокие познания ты, наверное, получил на собственном горьком опыте   ::   Но, не я же шлю тебе письма, а ты мне - судя по названию, все депрессивного содержания. Ты пишешь одно и тоже, что ты решил выпить! Причина депрессии - то, что я тебя отверг, что общество не всегда терпимо относится к твоим действиям и высказываниям, что, не смотря на то, что ты встречаешься с девушкой (к стати, вечно оставляя её без внимания и посылая письма едва знакомым мужчинам, живущим в другой стране) и вот вот приступишь к службе в армии, всё равно ты не можешь изменить себя.   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Но, не я же шлю тебе письма, а ты мне -

 Ну вот я и говорю, что латентным везде чудятся намеки )))

----------


## Leof

Дмитрий, и всё же,* не я шлю тебе письма, а ты мне*  ::   Ты ничего не скрываешь своими действиями - твоя необузданная страсть писать мне письма очевидна!  

> Ну вот я и говорю, что латентным везде чудятся намеки на гомосексуализм

 Незачем повторять дважды, или тебя это так беспокоит?
Мой совет -  завязывай с выпивкой!

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Ну вот я и говорю, что латентным везде чудятся намеки на гомосексуализм   Незачем повторять дважды, или тебя это так беспокоит?
> Мой совет -  завязывай с выпивкой!

 Просто ты так активно меня пытаешься меня убедить, что я такой же как ты.. )) Разочарую тебя - я не такой ))

----------


## Indra

обоим   ::  :P   ::

----------


## Leof

Дмитрий,*но, не я же шлю тебе письма, а ты мне* 
Я не давал тебе даже повода подумать что-либо такое обо мне, ты же, только лишь за сегодняшний день прислал около сотни писем!
Твой пыл неуемлем! Но, всё напрасно. Я был честен с тобой и отказал сразу, ещё раз говорю - твои попытки привлечь моё внимание бесчисленными письмами не имеют никакого смысла. 
Моё сердце принадлежит женщине. Никакие твои качества - ни настойчивость и упорство, ни постоянство в экстравагантных и безумных выходках не способны даже на дюйм приблизить тебя к твоей цели!  Возьми себя в руки и будь, наконец, мужчиной!

----------


## Dimitri

> *Дмитрий,но, не я же шлю тебе письма, а ты мне*

 Ну вот я и говорю, что латентным везде чудятся намеки )))

----------


## Leof

Рыба Господня! Дмитрий, ты зациклился на моей фразе! Тревожный синдром у людей, злоупотребляющих спиртным!  ::   
Намёки? О каких намёках вообще можно говорить? Сотня писем заставит заподозрить кого угодно!

----------


## Lampada

> Ну вот я и говорю, что латентным везде чудятся намеки )))

 По-моему, прилагательное "латентный" требует за собой существительного.  А ещё, зачем обобщать?  _Never say "never"._   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Рыба Господня! Дмитрий, ты зациклился на моей фразе! Тревожный синдром у людей, злоупотребляющих спиртным!   
> Намёки? О каких намёках вообще можно говорить? Сотня писем заставит заподозрить кого угодно!

 Вот именно о каких намеках тут можно вообще говорить? )
Ты мне сам сказал, чтобы я фразы делал, вот я делаю и тебе посылаю, а тебе вдруг начинает тут чудиться гомосексуализм )))
Латентный - 100%. Тут даже без комментариев )) Да еще и других пытается сподвигнуть стать таким как он   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я думаю, что дмитрей и лёву нужна комната...   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> я думаю, что дмитрию и лёве нужна комната...

 не.. мне с ним в одной комнате делать нечего, вдруг он меня изнасилует? )) Пусть других ищет для своих потех )

----------


## Leof

:P   

> вдруг он меня изнасилует?

 ты опять принимаешь желаемое за действительное! 
Ты боришся со своей тайной страстью, Дмитрий - даже ружьё где-то стащил - чтобы выглядеть мужественней.  
He's not a sort of a person I'd like to stay with in the same room - he has a gun and problems with alchochol - he sent me more thаn hundred letters everytime informing me that he decided to do to have a drink!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ... Да еще и других пытается сподвигнуть стать такими же, как и он сам

   ::     Мы в разделе "Fun Stuff"!  Алё!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

"Fun" зависит от какой точки зрения!   ::  пора запрещать эту тему?

----------


## Dimitri

> :P        Originally Posted by Dimitri  вдруг он меня изнасилует?   ты опять принимаешь желаемое за действительное! 
> Ты борешся со своей тайной страстью, Дмитрий - даже ружьё где-то стащил - чтобы выглядеть мужественней.  
> He's not a sort of a person I'd like to stay with in the same room - he has a gun and problems with alchochol - he sent me more thаn hundred letters everytime informing me that he decided to do to have a drink!

 У меня нет никаких тайных страстей, это тебе хочется чтобы они у меня были )) Видишь как ты меня пытаешься убедить, что я такой же как ты.. Типичные признаки гомосексуалиста ))
Мне даже тебя жаль немного, гомосексуалисты несчастные люди ))

----------


## Lampada

> "Fun" зависит от какой точки зрения!   пора запрещать эту тему?

 Ой!  Наверное, пора.    ::

----------


## Leof

Позволь, но я даже ниразу не употребил подобных слов в твой адрес!
Ты всегда отличался оригинальностью суждений, но это не даёт тебе права тыкать в незнакомых людей подобными ярлыками, ты снова заговариваешься. Для тебя не имеет значения ни пол, ни возраст собеседника ни его мнение о твоих действиях - тебе просто хочется что-то сказать и ты говоришь не задумываясь о последсвиях. 
Я не одобряю подобный образ действий, и считаю, что мне не стоит более провацировать тебя на недвусмысленное проявление чувств.
Теперь говори всё, что тебе придёт в голову! Если это не будет звучать гадко, быть может, прозвучит смешно.

----------

